# Believer vs. Unbeliever: Repentance Differ?



## thistle93 (Apr 28, 2016)

I believe the Bible is clear that repentance is not only a one time act for the unbeliever but also and ongoing act for the believer as well. My question is based on Scripture would you says the repentance of a believer is to be the same in content as that of an unbeliever? I have been more and more convinced by reading Scripture that they differ. So that as believers our repentance is not so much a need to ask God to please forgive us of our sins (such as an unbeliever) but that we are to confess our sins honestly to God and then thank Him for His already forgiving us of our sins through the blood of Jesus when we were first converted. Thoughts? Any books that you know of that touch on this distinction? Got any verses of Scripture that could help show that I am correct or incorrect in my thoughts?



Thank you!

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## py3ak (Apr 28, 2016)

Herman Witsius on the Apostle's Creed (volume II) in his remarks on "the forgiveness of sins" addresses the question of ongoing forgiveness, as does his translator. It is well worth checking out.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 28, 2016)

Perhaps the difference you are exploring is found more in the sense of the thing, than the thing itself. The God to whom we are estranged prior to our historic experience of justification is as our Judge; whereas his subsequent relation to us in Christ is as our Father.

Isn't it true that you cannot even ask initially--when you first believe--of _yourself_ for forgiveness (repenting) from the heart if it is not an effect of the Spirit's effectual calling? That pleading with God for mercy is itself a signal (though you do not yet know it) that he seeks you more than you seek him.

LBC1689 15.3, "saving repentance is an evangelical *grace*." Repentance that is not the saving-kind is "worldly sorrow producing death," 2Cor.7:10. Heb.12:17 speaks of Esau's pangs of regret that moved him to tears, which proceeded not as an effect from turning to God.

I can't say I think initial repentance is of a different nature or kind than subsequent repentance, any more than initial faith is of a different nature or kind from that which saves until the end.

It is true that in the first turning to God from sin, there is a new sense that forgiveness _awaits_ us, when once we have been assured God is propitious toward us in Christ. But the renewal of that sense is surely of the same essence as at first; though we feel justly that we have earned our Father's displeasure.

David (Ps.51) does not plead the sacrifices of the past as somehow proving his ongoing sincerity from previous expressions. It seems we should pray, "Lord, let it be (my Savior's atonement) even for my recent evil. It would be reason enough for you to cast me off, if considered for its own demerit. But according to your mercy that was from before time, save me from my fresh guilt."


----------



## timfost (Apr 28, 2016)

Hebrews 6:1b "..repentance *from* dead works and of faith *toward* God..."

Repentance is turning away from sin. Faith is turning toward Christ. The unbeliever may turn from one sin, but because they do not turn to Christ there is no source of righteousness. Often the repentance is simply replacing one sin with another. 

Another way of thinking about it is that repentance is negative and faith positive. A believer has both.

Remission of sin is only possible when coupled with faith. Thus the repentance of a believer is necessarily different from that of an unbeliever in terms of the effects and the positive righteousness it embraces.

I think that when we see saving faith and repentance as two sides of the same coin, the problem is eliminated.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Apr 28, 2016)

thistle93 said:


> I believe the Bible is clear that repentance is not only a one time act for the unbeliever



Repentance is a gift of God's grace that is given to a "believer," not an unbeliever. In other words. We do not repent as a prerequisite to coming to Christ. But we come as a sinner in need of a grant of repentance.
(Acts 11:18)


----------

